# HOW CLOSE ARE THEY?



## donkeymom (Jul 21, 2008)

I have 2 donkeys that were bred last august. The last day they were at the studs farm was the 13th of August. I don't know if they have ever foaled before and I have never dealt with this before. A lot of reading and this forum! Daisy has had the holstein hips for about a month and in the last few days has really loosened up around her tail. Her crotch area is loosened and looks a little swollen. No bag yet though. The girls are at my mothers barn until mine gets finished (were working like crazy to get it done in time!) How much time do I have? estimate of course. Also if I get the barn finished in the next two weeks can I move the girls there (It is only a 10 minute drive)? Any help would be appreciated.

Jen

(PS tried to post picture but can't figure it out now.)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 21, 2008)

Bags are not ALWAYS a good indicator of when the jenny is going to foal, altho most people go by the size of the bag.




I have had jennys have no bag and foal, but get a huge bag right after delivery, and then I have had full bags ...to where you thought they would burst...and wait and wait..sometimes up to a month. I usually go by the muscle relaxing (looseness) and for me once they have started to relax within 1 week I have a foal.



You can move them, but by doing that...you could also bring on labor if your jenny is that close. If it was me...I would wait till after the baby is born. One of the last things you want is for a jenny to go down in a trailer and need help, with her delivery. Good Luck and hope to see pics of a new baby soon.

Corinne


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jul 23, 2008)

Good to know. My jenny was exposed to a jack August 30-Sept 3 and was confirmed via u/s 60 days in foal on Oct 30, and I thought by now I might notice some slight changes in her bag. Nope. None.

It's been a long wait for this foal....and considering such a long span in which they can foal, I'm going to be just a wreck waiting! I know it's probably too early to be watching for signs yet....but one can still look....right? LOL

Hey, at least she's used to someone playing with her down there....of course, she's had several foals, so she's used to it....

Angie


----------

